
History of Teaching Machines - cardamomo
http://teachingmachin.es/timeline.html
======
cardamomo
In case it's not clear from the timeline, this is part of a larger project by
Audrey Watters, writer of the fantastic Hack Education blog
([http://hackeducation.com/](http://hackeducation.com/)).

 _Teaching Machines_ is the title of her forthcoming book, to be published by
MIT Press.

------
aequitas
Wasn't expecting to see Sesame street on the list. You could indeed argue its
a system for broadcasting information to young children. But by that
definition would a teacher with a standardized textbook not apply as well
(only less technologically advanced as it uses paper instead of radio waves)?

I fondly remember the first time I did a computerized spelling exercise at
school. Especially in what I didn't learn (spelling) and what I did (Windows
1.0 when I minimized the application and started clicking around).

~~~
sandworm101
If sesame street is in, then every puppet or shadow show going back to
prehistory is also a teaching machine.

~~~
samnwa
Well no, Sesame Street was explicitly designed for engaging and teaching young
children. Significant research and testing went into production to validate.

------
philliphaydon
AH Thanks for sharing this. SUPER fascinating. I've always loved B.F. Skinner
(1955) after I learned about pigeon superstition from the intro to Mr Nobody.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye5D1qdTh4Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye5D1qdTh4Q)

~~~
divan
Make sure you’ve watched Mind Field episode about replicating Skinner Box
experiment on humans. (It’s probably for YouTube Premium accounts only, but
really worth it)

[https://youtu.be/BR-eMMCp7tg](https://youtu.be/BR-eMMCp7tg)

~~~
philliphaydon
Thanks for the heads up.

